# ISPConfig 2.2.22 released



## Till (9. Apr. 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.22 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release adds support for Fedora 9, Mandriva 2008.1 and Ubuntu 8.04.
It contains many small enhancements and several minor bugs were fixed.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Added support for Fedora 9, Ubuntu 8.04 and Mandriva 2008.1.
- Added support for the /etc/apache2/envvars file on Ubuntu 8.04.
- Added: The decimal separator and the currency for the isp_fakt module are now configurable in 

/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php.
- Added: The installer checks now if there's enough disk space for the installation/upgrade.
- Update: Updated ClamAV to 0.92.1
- Changed: Made the first name and last name fields mandatory for creating resellers and clients.
- Bugfix: Replaced ENGINE=MYISAM with TYPE=MYISAM in sql dump.
- Bugfix: Fixed the /usr/sbin/nologin vs. /sbin/nologin problem in the installer.
- Bugfix: Bugfix for PTR records: only one PTR record per IP address; PTR zones are now created correctly 

even if a zone contains records from multiple subnets.
- Bugfix: Fixed some bugs in the "Move Website" tool. If you move a web site to another reseller, the 

"Move Website" tool checks now if the website fits into the resources that are allocated to the reseller 

(disk space, amount of MySQL databases, etc.).
- Bugfix: reseller limits could be changed without taking into account the max. resources that were 

allocated to the reseller's web sites.
- Bugfix: Added support for log files > 2GB to the webalizer.php cron job (which creates the Webalizer 

statistics and monitors the log file sizes). PHP on 32bit systems doesn't support integer values > 

2,147,483,647; this problem is fixed now with the new webalizer.php version.
- Bugfix: User quota could be set to -1 when the web site had a positive quota value; this is now fixed.
- Bugfix: if a customer is in the recycle bin, that customer can't be selected anymore under ISP Manager 

> New Site when a new web site is created.
- Bugfix: Fixed log rotation problems (mail log and FTP log).


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.22.tar.gz from sourceforge.net:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.22.tar.gz?download

Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.22.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## hahni (9. Apr. 2008)

Huhu Till,

sind Probleme beim Einsatz auf Ubuntu 6.06 LTS zu erwarten?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (9. Apr. 2008)

Ich habe es ausprobiert! Keine Probleme von 2.2.21 auf 2.2.22 mit Ubuntu 6.06 LTS! Vielen Dank, Till!!!


----------



## Feanwulf (9. Apr. 2008)

bei mir ist es das erste Update was nicht klappt auf DEBIAN ETCH 



```
configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr.
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2008)

Wie es aussieht hast Du seit der letzten ISPConfig Installation oder Update entweder das mysql client dev Paket deinstalliert oder aber auf einen neue MySQL Haupt-Version aktualisiert und vergessen das dazugehörige client dev Paket zu installieren, ohne das PHP nicht kompiliert werden kann.

Fehlerbehebung:

mkdir /root/ispconfig
apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev

Dann entpack den ISPConfig installer und ruf setup auf. Du wirst möglicherweise die SSL Zertifikate für das Controlpanel auf port 81 neu erzeugen müssen.


----------



## Feanwulf (9. Apr. 2008)

Okay Setup ging nun durch - danke Till!

Zertifikate erstellen muss ich nun noch - muß ich nochmal suchen wie das ging


----------



## planet_fox (10. Apr. 2008)

Debain Etch, keine Probleme gehabt 

Best Regards


----------

